# Looking for box elder burl slab



## dasc (Dec 25, 2008)

I am in search of a 4 to 6 inch thick slab of box elder burl (preferably "eye" pattern but pink swirl is okay too).
I use this to make tree ornament globes and small lidded boxes and small vessels.
This wood type is difficult to find where I am in western NY state.
Thanks, Dave


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I did a Google search for "red box elder lumber" and this was the #1 result on the first page . http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f23/red-box-elder-lumber-blanks-cookies-284/


----------

